# Hey Rctec... Would really love your feedback on this?



## Allen Constantine (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey Rctec... Just wanted to say that you inspire me with your musical greatness everyday and without further ado, I am sharing with you a song I did as a tribute to your works.

Would really appreciate your feedback on this!

https://soundcloud.com/alinconstantine/ ... s-for-life

My sincere gratitude, 
Allen Constantine


----------



## jleckie (Jul 18, 2014)

If this is really for him why not send him a PM?


----------



## SterlingArcher (Jul 22, 2014)

I also wouldn't expect a reply soon. That's not to say he won't reply but I suspect he doesn't have much free time. But I'm sure some of the other composers here will comment. Don't forget to introduce yourself too.


----------



## Markus S (Jul 22, 2014)

He says he listens to everything on the web except tributes to him.


----------



## Christof (Jul 22, 2014)

From time to time it is very entertaining to see how many speakers Rctec has here around, as if he couldn't reply or express himself 

Between the lines I read "don't disturb or touch the master, he won't get down to you because he is so super busy"...

I guess he is, but from my own experience I know that he is open for a short chat from time to time, this guy is very down to earth.

Months ago I started a thread with some direct business questions to him, and suddenly after that I got some private messages from members telling me that it is inappropriate to "bother" him with my thread....well, he answered my questions quite detailed, after that everyone joined the discussion


----------



## Markus S (Jul 22, 2014)

Christof @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> From time to time it is very entertaining to see how many speakers Rctec has here around, as if he couldn't reply or express himself



And it should entertain you even more that you seem to be one of those speakers.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jul 22, 2014)

*It has been resolved*

Eventually, I also sent him a private message, at which he replied back. Thanks for the recommendation about introducing myself. Will do.

PS: He is indeed very kind.
Best,
Allen Constantine

_____________________
https://soundcloud.com/alinconstantine


----------



## Christof (Jul 22, 2014)

> And it should entertain you even more that you seem to be one of those speakers. Smile



Yes!We are working in the "entertainment" industry!


----------



## Markus S (Jul 22, 2014)

Christof @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> > And it should entertain you even more that you seem to be one of those speakers. Smile
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!We are working in the "entertainment" industry!



Exactly! :D


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 22, 2014)

not sure why you want specifically his input when there is plenty of folks here who can help you out. who might be equally qualified for this type of assignement and have more time. 

ill give it a stab...

the piano progression is that one from time (or similar) which is cool. 
that sound sfx in the background stays around for a bit too long at the same level. i wished it went somewhere with that. it kinda stays doing the same thing which is not that easy to establisahed what its doing. 

the intro string stac patter until half the track is very washed out and can barely tell what they are or doing.

melody on the first half seems interesting but it gets overshadowed by that metallics sfx which i mentioned above. same frequcies , level and panning makes it hard to understand that whole first part of the tracks. 

once the track hits hard hafway through it the main melody just sudenly sounded like yanni or some other new age artists. dont know what it is but its exactly at 1:15. maybe other here can tell you better. 

once you get going everthing in tutti. seems you can do better orchestration, maybe try altrernating the strings and bass or soemthign to give it more depth.
seems everything is panned to the middle and doing the same thing which give it a very new age-y type of sound.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jul 22, 2014)

gsilbers I didn't need your opinion otherwise I would have asked for it. Like I said, Rctec replied to me in a pm, so basically the subject is closed. Thank you


----------



## JJP (Jul 22, 2014)

AllenConstantine @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> gsilbers I didn't need your opinion otherwise I would have asked you. Like I said, Hans replied to me in a pm so basically the subject is closed. Thank you


Just a friendly word about the community here, since it appears you have not posted before.

If you post your music publicly here, be prepared for people to respond with commentary. That's a large part of what members do in this forum. Also be aware that several of the members on this board are quite accomplished with credits on Oscar-winning film soundtracks and similar type projects.

I encourage you to not be so dismissive of comments. We're all doing our best to share knowledge, advice, and opinions with the community in a respectful way.


----------



## TimJohnson (Jul 23, 2014)

JJP @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> AllenConstantine @ Tue Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > gsilbers I didn't need your opinion otherwise I would have asked you. Like I said, Hans replied to me in a pm so basically the subject is closed. Thank you
> ...



+1

There are plenty of keyboard warriors about but that is just plain disrespectful and rude.
Forums are public. He was giving you constructive advice, not slagging off your music.
This is an awesome "community" and we should treat it as such. That means - respect.

o[])


----------



## Rctec (Jul 23, 2014)

... I didn't actually listen to the piece. I just can't in my position. So, please don't expect me to listen to things that you post. It's a far too litigious world, and the studio legal departments would never forgive me if I was stupid enough to listen to anything un-solicited.
That said, I thought that gsilbers putting in the effort and time to listen and write a detailed critique deserves a lot more respect than that arrogant little "Fuck Off" he got. ...Which makes me feel glad that I didn't listen to it, because I probably would have been far harsher.
-Hz-


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 23, 2014)

Not to crowd in here with my own request but my girlfriend recently purchased some capri pants for me and I've been worrying that they're too feminizing. I'd be grateful if Rctec could take a quick look at some jpegs of me modelling them and let me know what he thinks. I just can't figure out if I should be asking here or pm or is this more of a go through the proper channels at WME type of thing? I don't want to bother the master, but considering I've titled the photos "Tribute to Hans" I figure I'm entitled to some sort of response.


----------



## The Darris (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 23, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I'm the only one here who still hasn't pm'd Mr. Zimmer.



Please reinstate your original post as I intended to vote for it in the 'The Funniest Post of 2014' competition at the end of the year.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 23, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I wonder if I'm the only one here who still hasn't pm'd Mr. Zimmer.
> ...



I've worked 18 hours today and it's almost 6am now so I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not but whatever - I've reinstated it. o[])


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 23, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Wed Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:
> ...



No sarcasm here. If my music showed as much imagination as your humour I'd be a gazillionaire


----------



## Jaap (Jul 23, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen Rees @ Wed Jul 23 said:
> ...



Agree! Awesome post Choco and thanks for requesting it back Stephen o=?


----------



## TimJohnson (Jul 23, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Not to crowd in here with my own request but my girlfriend recently purchased some capri pants for me and I've been worrying that they're too feminizing. I'd be grateful if Rctec could take a quick look at some jpegs of me modelling them and let me know what he thinks. I just can't figure out if I should be asking here or pm or is this more of a go through the proper channels at WME type of thing? I don't want to bother the master, but considering I've titled the photos "Tribute to Hans" I figure I'm entitled to some sort of response.



This is a public forum with many accomplished pant wearers. There are plenty of people that can offer you constructive criticism on your new capri pants. You do not always need to bother Mr Zimmer. Please post the pictures publicly so we can help.


----------



## mr (Jul 23, 2014)

> gsilbers I didn't need your opinion otherwise I would have asked for it. Like I said, Rctec replied to me in a pm, so basically the subject is closed. Thank you



I don't want to sound like a teacher, but if you post on a public forum, you have to expect people to respond with an answer.

gsilbers appearently put in the time and effort to give you an honest critique and some constructive advice, I would appreciate this.

Also, I highly doubt (because of legal implications) that HZ listens to unsolicited material and gives (public) feedback.

@choc0thrax: In my opinion you can definitely pull off them capri pants 8)


----------



## Rctec (Jul 23, 2014)

chock0thrax, would you please pm me?


----------



## Jaap (Jul 23, 2014)

Choco, you should know already by now that Mr Zimmer prefers Zebra!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 23, 2014)

Hang on, Choco, don't post them yet, I haven't any baby oil in... erm, I mean, my reading spectatcles are at the repairers.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Jul 23, 2014)

Rctec @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> chock0thrax, would you please pm me?



Is this deadpan humor or a TL;DR reaction?


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 23, 2014)

Rctec @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> chock0thrax, would you please pm me?



Is this about the Capri pants photos? On second thought, to protect you and I legally, I'm not so sure it would be a good idea for me to hand those over. I would need a signed affidavit stating that I won't hear the soft, yet distinct rustling of Capri pants in the background of the Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice score. I've seen what Martin Tillman can do with a cello - I don't even want to think of what he can do with a cotton-polyester blend.


----------



## Markus S (Jul 23, 2014)

AllenConstantine @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> gsilbers I didn't need your opinion otherwise I would have asked for it. Like I said, Rctec replied to me in a pm, so basically the subject is closed. Thank you



Well, it has been said, but I really am shocked by this reaction, I believe this is the rudest thing I have seen on this forum (yes, and this is including Re-Peats longish posts).

Come on, first of all, anyone is invited to post here his or her opinion on your topic or your music since you are posting on a public forum. This sort of is what forums are about and what makes them great.

Secondly, someone taking the time to listen to your music and writing down constructive feedback is a rare and precious thing, WHOEVER the poster is. You can learn from anyone and anyone has something to give. I have learned most about music (commercial music on commission I mean) from non-musicians. They have other words than us, but they still have worthy things to say and offer often an interesting new point of view.

On the bright side, if you keep this attitude and learn to hide it well enough, you are probably in for a long and successful career in the business.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jul 23, 2014)

Cant believe it, extremely rude, and yes, whoever makes an effort and listens to one's composition and tells you how you can improve your recordings is great and deserves praise instead of harsh reply. 

I learnt a thing or two when people judge my music, tells you how it is perceived by others (of course you have to like it, but sometimes you're blind to your mistakes) and what to take care of in the next piece.

And very funny thread as well, though


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 23, 2014)

This thread needs a re-title: How to publicly suck up to one (albeit very special) guy and come off as a jerk to an entire community in 3 easy posts!


----------



## Tatu (Jul 23, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> This thread needs a re-title: How to publicly suck up to one (albeit very special) guy and come off as a jerk to an entire community in 3 easy posts!



Are referring to choco or this other guy? :D

PS: Choco, post him the pics dammit, but make sure to make them public as well, so we can back you up once the lawyers go to war.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 23, 2014)

ProtectedRights @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> TL;DR reaction?



I'm so 20th Century I had to look up what that meant.


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 23, 2014)

AllenConstantine @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> gsilbers I didn't need your opinion otherwise I would have asked for it ...



Now that's a way to appreciate helpful feedback!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 23, 2014)

One simply has to accept the fact that if you post a piece of music on this forum, you will get opinions from some people who actually know what they are talking about and some from people who have no business giving opinions on anything but the weather. But that is not an excuse to be rude.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 23, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Not to crowd in here with my own request but my girlfriend recently purchased some capri pants for me and I've been worrying that they're too feminizing. I'd be grateful if Rctec could take a quick look at some jpegs of me modelling them and let me know what he thinks. I just can't figure out if I should be asking here or pm or is this more of a go through the proper channels at WME type of thing? I don't want to bother the master, but considering I've titled the photos "Tribute to Hans" I figure I'm entitled to some sort of response.



Best post of 2014. 

choco, you might have a future in writing.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 23, 2014)

dcoscina @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Best post of 2014.



It's the centerpiece of an entirely unexpected thread of the year really, isn't it?


----------



## G.E. (Jul 23, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Not to crowd in here with my own request but my girlfriend recently purchased some capri pants for me and I've been worrying that they're too feminizing. I'd be grateful if Rctec could take a quick look at some jpegs of me modelling them and let me know what he thinks. I just can't figure out if I should be asking here or pm or is this more of a go through the proper channels at WME type of thing? I don't want to bother the master, but considering I've titled the photos "Tribute to Hans" I figure I'm entitled to some sort of response.



I got a pair of colorful socks as a tribute to Mr. Zimmer, but I won't be PM-ing him since I know he hates imitators.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jul 23, 2014)

Let's just give Allen credit and say he did "introduce himself"... with a far more unnecessary cost, but the cost is there. He's one of us now, although with his series of posts, i'm not sure yet if he really wants to be, but if there's one thing that Vi-Control loves, or any community, it is a good public apology, it will heal everyone, just like that! And no, PM not needed... One stone, 9185 birds...

May the Force be with Allen...
Alex


----------



## AC986 (Jul 23, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Not to crowd in here with my own request but my girlfriend recently purchased some capri pants for me



When you say pants, do you mean underpants or trousers?

Are you wearing underpants over your trousers? If you are, don't!


----------



## AC986 (Jul 23, 2014)

AllenConstantine @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> gsilbers I didn't need your opinion otherwise I would have asked for it. Like I said, Rctec replied to me in a pm, so basically the subject is closed. Thank you



Hans PM's you? He never PM's me. WTF??? You must be awesome.

Can you listen to my music and give me feedback please. Don't make me beg on a public forum.


----------



## mark812 (Jul 23, 2014)

AllenConstantine @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> gsilbers I didn't need your opinion otherwise I would have asked for it. Like I said, Rctec replied to me in a pm, so basically the subject is closed. Thank you


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 23, 2014)

See? If I hadn't encouraged him you'd have all missed that choco post.

Finally, FINALLY, I was right about something. OK it wasn't music related but still…..

PS: Also had to look up what capri pants were. No. They aren't pants that are worn in a Ford Capri.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 23, 2014)

Mark I didn't need your douche otherwise I would have asked for it. Rctec replied to me in a pm, so basically the subject is closed. Thank you.

Get it .... *closed*....


----------



## Simplesly (Jul 23, 2014)

Just to be devil's advocate for a sec, while Greg's comments were met with a pretty rude response, he didn't offer any constructive feedback or suggestions about how to improve the piece, which is something that the sticky post at the top of the forum recommends we do. The OP may have been reacting (poorly) to what seemed like negative comments on his piece.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 23, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Mark I didn't need your douche otherwise I would have asked for it. Rctec replied to me in a pm, so basically the subject is closed. Thank you.
> 
> Get it .... *closed*....



*WTF!!???*

Hans replied to you too!! What am I? A pariah??


----------



## Christof (Jul 23, 2014)

> He's one of us now, although with his series of posts, i'm not sure yet if he really wants to be, but if there's one thing that Vi-Control loves, or any community, it is a good public apology, it will heal everyone, just like that!



I agree, there is enough war going on outside our studios.


----------



## mark812 (Jul 23, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Mark I didn't need your douche otherwise I would have asked for it. Rctec replied to me in a pm, so basically the subject is closed. Thank you.



:lol:


----------



## Jaap (Jul 23, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> See? If I hadn't encouraged him you'd have all missed that choco post.
> 
> Finally, FINALLY, I was right about something. OK it wasn't music related but still…..
> 
> PS: Also had to look up what capri pants were. No. They aren't pants that are worn in a Ford Capri.



You earned with that action to bring Choco's post back my vote for VI member of the year!

(you're not alone btw. I had to look up Capri pants as well...)


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 23, 2014)

adriancook @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> RiffWraith @ Wed Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark I didn't need your d#@e otherwise I would have asked for it. Rctec replied to me in a pm, so basically the subject is closed. Thank you.
> ...



You didn't get a reply? I've got three…..


----------



## AC986 (Jul 23, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> adriancook @ Wed Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > RiffWraith @ Wed Jul 23 said:
> ...



Maybe I need to send Hans a PM first? :idea:


----------



## Cruciform (Jul 23, 2014)

AllenConstantine @ Sat Jul 19 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/alinconstantine/allen-constantine-friends-for-life



I quite liked it. It just needs some more polish on the production.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jul 23, 2014)

*Misunderstanding*

Hey guys, 

I really had no intention in offending anyone on this forum. 
I was advised that posting a thread on this forum is a way to get to Rctec's ears, that was my only goal. And as I was new to the forum, I didn't knew that I can PM him as well. After I did, I realised that the thread couldn't be deleted anymore because one user has already replied. This is the culprit here, I never intended to offend anyone, and if I did, I'm sorry. It was not intentionally. This is the naked truth!

PS: My sincere apologies to anyone offended, I'm just new to the forum and didn't knew things.


----------



## Christof (Jul 23, 2014)

Welcome back Allen, enjoy the community, hopefully for a long time


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jul 23, 2014)

I personally mostly believe you, and if you're in for a stay l, then officially welcome aboard sir!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 23, 2014)

First, Choco has a girl friend???

must have left that dumpster... :wink: 




Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> This thread needs a re-title: How to publicly suck up to one (albeit very special) guy and come off as a jerk to an entire community in 3 easy posts!



must be nice not being a mod anymore Ned...


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Misunderstanding*



AllenConstantine @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I really had no intention in offending anyone on this forum.
> I was advised that posting a thread on this forum is a way to get to Rctec's ears, that was my only goal. And as I was new to the forum, I didn't knew that I can PM him as well. After I did, I realised that the thread couldn't be deleted anymore because one user has already replied. This is the culprit here, I never intended to offend anyone, and if I did, I'm sorry. It was not intentionally. This is the naked truth!
> ...



You seem to be apologizing for starting the thread, and you seem to want to make amends for offending people for doing so. FYI - that's not why people got on your arse. I dont think anyone was offended b/c you started the thread. It was this comment that irked people:

_gsilbers I didn't need your opinion otherwise I would have asked for it._

THAT is why people got on your arse. Which, BTW, you have NOT apologized for.

Cheers.


----------



## Christof (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyway I don't think this forum should be abused as a place to meet and greet famous A list composers (and there are some of them around), the main goal is to discuss our profession and help each other.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 23, 2014)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> First, Choco has a girl friend???



Yes that was the really big issue in this thread that threw me completely.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Misunderstanding*



RiffWraith @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> AllenConstantine @ Wed Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



Man, don't be too strict please. He apologized to anyone who felt offended. He explained his thread was a mistake, he explicitely wanted feedback from Hans and he just didn't realize he could have better written a PM for that. If he wants feedback from the public his thread title will be different next time, and he will react differently, I am sure.

I think it's ok now, is it.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 23, 2014)

Come on guys, we are better than this. Dude came in, made mistakes and apologized. Lessons learned, perhaps we can cut him some slack now?

Also Allen, I know you were looking specifically for advice from Rctec but if you want it here are my thoughts:

Firstly I am a big percussion nut so alot of my critiques are with the rhythm section. The main rhythmic bit up until the big drums kick in have an odd timed feeling to them, its almost like the piece needs something to ground it....something to carry the pulse of the rhythm section. That sound also has a slightly odd reverb/delay to it which makes it kind of clash with the instruments around it space wise.

Secondly from a production standpoint, my ears are feeling like your instrument choice has the majority of instruments hitting the upper mids pretty hard and as a result everything kind of grinds together, giving the feeling they are competing for space, perhaps changing some octaves on the mid/background elements so that they support the foreground rather than distract from it.

Lastly the melody you choose is pretty simplistic, which is totally fine but in the ending section you kind of just play that one line against some chords....there is alot of space you could fill either with some interesting counter melodies or even some midground elements can bubble to the surface to have a moment to shine. Also I am not hearing the bass frequencies doing much, plenty of room to get creative down there too! 

All in all man not a bad effort, just feels like it has some rough edges which can be sorted with a little more effort. 

Like I said I know you were not so much looking for my opinion but if you read it, I hope it helps! Remember, never be ashamed to hear peoples criticisms, there are plenty of people who have experiences you might not. Pick the brains of anyone who is willing to help and see if there is anything they have to offer that you want to learn...making yourself better in the process. 

Keep up the work man and welcome to the forum...it can be a tough crowd 

-DJ


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 23, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Not to crowd in here with my own request but my girlfriend recently purchased some capri pants for me and I've been worrying that they're too feminizing. I'd be grateful if Rctec could take a quick look at some jpegs of me modelling them and let me know what he thinks. I just can't figure out if I should be asking here or pm or is this more of a go through the proper channels at WME type of thing? I don't want to bother the master, but considering I've titled the photos "Tribute to Hans" I figure I'm entitled to some sort of response.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## José Herring (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Misunderstanding*



AllenConstantine @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I really had no intention in offending anyone on this forum.
> I was advised that posting a thread on this forum is a way to get to Rctec's ears, that was my only goal. And as I was new to the forum, I didn't knew that I can PM him as well. After I did, I realised that the thread couldn't be deleted anymore because one user has already replied. This is the culprit here, I never intended to offend anyone, and if I did, I'm sorry. It was not intentionally. This is the naked truth!
> ...



Well I for one hope you stick around. I heard the piece and while it had some problems I thought that it was pretty imaginative in a hybrid sort of sense. Mostly the fast strings need to have more bite to them and not quite as much reverb. And, I throwin a few harmonic surprises if you could. It kind of just is too harmonically stagnant.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 23, 2014)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> First, Choco has a girl friend???
> 
> must have left that dumpster... :wink:



Who says I left the dumpster? My main pick up line involves a sly wink and suggestively letting chicks know there's always room for two in the gutter.

I'm coming up on 10 years at VI - give it 5 more and this place will be crawling with Choco Jr.s.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 23, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Wed Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > First, Choco has a girl friend???
> ...



I live just in a dumpster with air conditioning, television, cinema, super studios, beer, wine, and everything which we like. But unfortunately..., there are no women here. 

Can you please organize something?

o-[][]-o


----------



## Allegro (Jul 23, 2014)

Atleast, I know what to do now when I'll be needing some feedback on my next track.


----------



## bimberl (Jul 23, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Not to crowd in here with my own request but my girlfriend recently purchased some capri pants for me and I've been worrying that they're too feminizing. I'd be grateful if Rctec could take a quick look at some jpegs of me modelling them and let me know what he thinks. I just can't figure out if I should be asking here or pm or is this more of a go through the proper channels at WME type of thing? I don't want to bother the master, but considering I've titled the photos "Tribute to Hans" I figure I'm entitled to some sort of response.



Truly one of the finest posts I've ever read. Kudos.


----------



## jleckie (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice-.we have the funniest post, the rudest post, and the most helpful 2014 post all in one thread.

This truly is an entertaining forum.


----------



## Leon Willett (Sep 18, 2014)

someone get choco a 1-hour special on comedy central


----------

